# Brauche Hilfe zum Thema Rock 'n' Roll



## Timobile (12. November 2009)

Hi Leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Ich muss für ein Referat wichtige Musiker und Kleidung des Rock 'n' Roll rausfinden! Habe jetzt schon ein bisschen gegooglet, komme aber auf keine Vernünftige Ergebnisse! Wisst ihr vielleicht ein paar aus dem Kopf oder habt einen Link? Google in der Zeit mal weiter!

MFG

Edit: OK, hab was gefunden! http://www.laut.de/lautwerk/rocknroll/index.htm Kann geschlossen werden hier!


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_/reported fur verschieben

Falsches Thread _


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_%E2%80%99n%E2%80%99_Roll

Findest da nix?


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Nix gefunden? Gehts noch? Elvis? THE King of Rock & Roll? Und auf Wikipedia gibts ja wohl mehr als genug Infos. Die Jugend von heute, echt o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Kiss Alice Cooper DIO AC/DC also bitte :/ alles gibt es auf Wikipedia Kleidungsstille und co _


----------



## Teal (12. November 2009)

Verschoben zu "Musik, TV und Kino".

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## LordofDemons (12. November 2009)

er aht gegoogelt und nix vernünftiges gefunden zu dem thema, wer soll das bitte glauben?


----------



## Perkone (12. November 2009)

Nimm dir die Rolling Stones und Ozzy Osbourne als Anhaltepunkt her. Die Stones alleine würden dir das ganze Referat vollpacken mit Infos über die Musik, die Kleidung, den Macken der Musiker usw.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Alein uber Ozzy Osborne kannst du n Ganzer Referat abhalten :/ was ich in der 8ten getan hab xD _


----------



## Eysenbeiss (13. November 2009)

Es ging explizit um ROCK'N ROLL, nicht um Rockmusik, was hat da Alice Cooper zu suchen, oder Ozzy  ?

Rock'n Roll, das sind Sachen wie Gene Pitney, Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, Chuck Berry, The Platters, Lee Dorsey, Del Shannon und Elvis, ansatzweise die Beach Boys und neuzeitlicher Shakin Stevens und die Stray Cats, obwohl das wieder ne andere Sparte ist, nämlich Rockabilly.


----------

